# New Coffee Shop. Which Coffee machine & Grinder ?



## thehungryartist (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi

I hope I am posting this in the right forum!

We are setting up a New Coffee Shop, its quite small so I expect to sell anywhere between 40 and 100 coffees per day and would expect no more than say 20 in any 1 hour period.

I am thinking of a 2 group machine but have no idea of what boiler capacity to go for? I was thinking of spending around £4000 and hope to have it installed for this.

Any suggestions out there.

Oh and I also need a couple of grinders, regular and decaf!

Cheers

G


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Think you only need to post it once.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

THis appears to be a duplicate thread of

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15658-New-Coffee-Shop-Which-Coffee-machine-amp-Grinder

Would you like me to delete this one ?


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Check out the suppliers who generously support the forum I'm sure they will be happy to quote.

Ian


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This link will help - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/content.php?353-2014-Coffee-Forums-UK-Advertisers


----------



## Nic (Apr 21, 2014)

With that kind of budget, you should be able to get a decent 2 group machine and grinder (I have things in mind, but I don't want to advertise or push an agenda on here) - that'll give you the capacity you need now, and some room for expansion when you get really busy.

Whatever, don't think about a 3 group - anyone who tries to sell you one is just trying to scam you!

A 2 group (as opposed to a 1 group) will give you some (but not a huge capacity!) for hot water for tea and americanos. Otherwise, if you think you won't ever need to make more coffee than you said, go for a good one group and keep something in reserve for a dedicated hot water boiler.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Go for a 2 Group. Single groups are useless and don't provide any flexibility for busier periods. On your estimated throughput I'd probably recommend a full sized 2 Group, OR a 2 Group compact (smaller boiler + footprint) and a 5-10L hot water boiler. This can be achieved easily within your budget.


----------

